# starcraft 2 legacy of the void



## Hoopster (20. März 2014)

es soll ja ein neuer teil der starcraft 2 spielreihe kommen. wie steht ihr dazu, werdet ihr euch  das holen? wie wart ihr mit den jetzigen teilen zufrienden?

hier nochmal ein link zu einem beitrag des kommenden teiles:

StarCraft 2: Legacy of the Void - Blizzard arbeitet bereits an der Story und den Missionen - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Goyoma (20. März 2014)

Ich freue mich riiiießig darauf!


----------



## Goyoma (20. März 2014)

Ich liebe die SC2 Story


----------



## Hoopster (20. März 2014)

finde sie auch gut. habe aber auch erst mit sc2 angefangen diese reihe zu spielen. hatte vorher nur tiberium wars und kanes wrath gespielt und der umstieg auf sc2 hatte damals viel kraft gekostet  
jetzt spiele ich 1v1 und 2v2 gold und es macht schon mehr spaß  finde die sstreams von stephano und take auch eine starke hilfe.


----------



## Pillax (20. März 2014)

wings of liberty is ungeschlagen in der story. heart of the swarm hat mich mega enttäuscht. zwar neett gemacht mit der zerg kampagne, aber kommt lange nicht an die wol ran. alleine fehlt mir der lost vikings automat. aber das letzte addon werd ich mir auch holen, auch wenn ich nurnoch bissel arcade spiele. ranked ladder bin ich zu schlecht geworden.


----------



## polarwolf (20. März 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> wings of liberty is ungeschlagen in der story. heart of the swarm hat mich mega enttäuscht. zwar neett gemacht mit der zerg kampagne, aber kommt lange nicht an die wol ran. alleine fehlt mir der lost vikings automat. aber das letzte addon werd ich mir auch holen, auch wenn ich nurnoch bissel arcade spiele. ranked ladder bin ich zu schlecht geworden.


 
Dem stimme ich zu. WoL-Kampagne >>> HotS-Kampagne. Allerdings liegt die wahre stärke von SC2 im Multiplayer. Diamond fighting for Master


----------



## Hoopster (20. März 2014)

und welche rassen spielt ihr?? ich spiele gerne zerg aber in letzter zeit auch gern toss. terra liegt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. März 2014)

Natürlich werde ich LotV erwerben, mein Hauptinteresse gilt der Kampagne.


----------



## Hoopster (20. März 2014)

also die kampagne ist für mich eher nebensächlich. mein augenmerk liegt da eher am multiplayer


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. März 2014)

Sc1 & 2 habe ich mir nur wegen der geschichte gekauft.
All die es nur wegen des MP gekauft haben bedaure ich ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Hoopster (21. März 2014)

wie oben schon geschrieben habe ich erst mit sc2 begonnen  und die kampagne in wol fand ich gut. gut fand ich aber auch die kampagne aus hots da ich zerg bevorzuge kam mir diese kampagne gerade recht. aber das game nur wegen der kampagne zu holen? hmm ne


----------



## xfire89x (11. April 2014)

sc2 habe ich mir geholt weil ja..... starcraft halt  habe den ersten teil schon jahrelang gezoggt. zich mal den SP und viiiieeelleee stunden im MP. genau das gleiche mit sc2 ^^ bin echt auf die neue erweiterung gespannt


----------



## zerrocool88 (12. April 2014)

Also ich kannte sc garnicht bis ich durch ein kunpel auf hots gekommen bin. Was soll ich sagen für mich ist es das beste Spiel mit garantierter langzeitmotivation. Nach meiner ps Zeit und cod ist es das Spiel was mich bis jetzt am meisten packt. Ich habe die erste Zeit ziemlich lang T gespielt was mir jedoch immer schwieriger viel. Jetzt bin ich zerg high Platin und spiele das Game fast täglich.


----------



## King-of-Kings (25. September 2014)

gibts mittlerweile etwas neues? hoffentlich gibt es dann auf der blizzcon ein paar details


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. September 2014)

Frühestens wohl bei der Blizzcon.
Da man Titan abgesetzt hat, werden wohl (bzw hoffentlich) mehr Kräfte für LotV frei.
Früher werden wohl keine Infos dazu veröffentlicht, Blizzard will sicher alles auf deren Messe bekannt geben.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

Freu mich schon tierisch drauf


----------



## JeanLegi (30. September 2014)

Ich werde es auf jedenfall kaufen. Bin auch schon seit SC1 mit dabei und Schwerpunkt war auch bei mir immer der SP.
 Für den MP war und werde ich immer zu schlecht sein^^. Was mir aber sehr gut gefällt ist der Arcademodus bei SC2 .

 Eventuell erleben wir 2014 ja noch eine kleine Überraschung


----------



## zerrocool88 (30. September 2014)

Ich denke nicht das es dieses Jahr vorgestellt wird ich rechne frühestens nächstes Jahr damit.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. September 2014)

Für mich das Spiel Nr. 1 auf meiner "MUSS GEKAUFT WERDEN"-Liste. Einfach nur weil ich wissen will wie die Story zuende(oder weiter ?!) geht. Ist ja jetzt nen hinweis aufgetaucht das es  vielleicht ne Mission geben wird wo man Aiur zurückerobern muss. Rechne aber auch erst frühestens nächstes Jahr damit. Naja mal gucken, bei der nächsten BlizzCon(k.A. ob das so geschrieben wird) werden die da bestimmt was zu sagen.


----------



## XaeroX (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde SC2 hat den am besten ausbalancierten Multiplayer den ich je gespielt habe. Da gibt es kein Glück sondern nur noob und können


----------



## Goyoma (1. Oktober 2014)

XaeroX schrieb:


> Ich finde SC2 hat den am besten ausbalancierten Multiplayer den ich je gespielt habe. Da gibt es kein Glück sondern nur noob und können



Exakt so ist es


----------



## King-of-Kings (1. Oktober 2014)

hehe, toss imba ^^


----------



## Zureh (1. Oktober 2014)

XaeroX schrieb:


> Ich finde SC2 hat den am besten ausbalancierten Multiplayer den ich je gespielt habe. Da gibt es kein Glück sondern nur noob und können


 
Und Cannon Rush


----------

